# Some very good news....



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have been using the name Soapy Chic on my cupcake bath treats, my cupcake soaps, lotions in pink and purple bottles, and my new girly girl soaps we have been selling for the holidays. I put in to buy SoapyChic.com owned by another soaper who hasn't done anything with a website, or posts much on FB. GoDaddy.com has a service they provide that for about $35 they somehow troll all the .com's going up for sale or being deleted and buy them for you for whatever you are willing to spend. So as of today, it went up for bid and I won it, she didn't sell it, she let it go back, so I got it for the $35!!!! I was just talking about this to Sheryl last night, so it was a happy coincidence that I got this email this morning!!! Yeah!! :rofl 

NubianSoaps.com will still be my soap account, for retail and wholesale...but Soapy Chic will now be my specialty retail only line. Vicki



Dear Vicki McGaugh,

Congratulations! The following domain name(s) that you backordered was successfully captured:

SOAPYCHIC.COM


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Like!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah Soapy Chic ! dance:


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well how cool is that! YEA! I'm always good luck for everyone else but myself :rofl

So happy for you. Can't wait to see pics! Yhanks for talking with me. Gave me a lot of food for thought and ideas. And I found a whipped soap recipe I xan live with. Yea! Talkbg about ideas usuall sends me off on a learning expience and spawns lots of cool ideas.

Here's wishing everyone great success in the new year!

Sheryl


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome Congrats!!!!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good deal!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome! 

And to Sheryl ~ Talking about ideas gets me learning and creating ideas too!

RE:
Talkbg about ideas usuall sends me off on a learning expience and spawns lots of cool ideas. Here's wishing everyone great success in the new year! Sheryl


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

So happy for you!! Can't wait to see all the cool things!

Vicki/NC


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## creamtea (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats! That name was meant to be yours!! You have to spend money to make money!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats! I got our ranch name from GoDaddy like that about 10 years ago. I was so so excited (and shocked) when I got it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Jennifer, I was so skeptical they could really help me.....and guess what, someone is on the list for dairygoatinfo.com also  It's paid up for 5 years now, so they are going to have a very long wait and it's going to be a very expensive bid when it ever does go up  A nice vacation for me and hubby at least.......kidding...

Thanks everyone. Vicki


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

So exciting!!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

That is fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Wow neat, I should put in for still waters farm. There is a couple on there selling jelly in TX.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool! Congrats!!


----------

